# New User



## sfsuzies (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi there,

I just purchased the book VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel and would like to know how to download the Excel workbooks offered under "Code Files" on page 7.  

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Derek Brown (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello and welcome to The Board.
In my copy of the book, it is page 5 for that information.
If you go to the MrExcel link given on that page, you can download individual chapters.
If you go to the publisher's site (link on that same page), enter the ISBN (on back page of book) into the search box and go from there (here you can download the samples in the one file).


----------

